# Lighted Plow Markers - Light Up The Edges of Your Plow



## tastrike (Dec 13, 2010)

Light up the edges of your snow plow with these lighted snow plow markers. Check out the video at the below link to see how they light up the night, and how they flex in the cold Wisconsin winter.

http://www.streetrodelectrics.com/categories/Lighted-Plow-Markers/

They're made with weather proofed flexible nylon tubing, and a heavy duty mounting plate, these marker lights are built to be durable. We have been using the same set in the Wisconsin (where they're manufactured) winter for 3 years. All mounting hardware and installation parts are included.

I suggest looking at the standard (Non-LED) because they warm up when they're on, making them flex better.


----------



## Pinky Demon (Jan 6, 2010)

I could see this working well for trip edge plows, but I just can't see it on a trip blade. Those things get smacked around hard and you just never know what you'll hit.


----------



## kevlars (Feb 11, 2011)

Those are pretty cool.

kevlars


----------



## Rain Man (Feb 20, 2010)

I have a set on my 9'-2" Boss VXT and a set on my wings, they work great!!


----------



## WingPlow (Jun 18, 2007)

i find that the headlights do a pretty good job of lighting up my 
plow guides....


----------



## vmj (Nov 17, 2008)

i made mine.... just like the look at night. i even put on on back of sander...


----------



## justme- (Dec 28, 2004)

Headlights do a great job of lighting mine, but I did run lighted ones from JC Whitney a few years back. Stiff plastic (amber lighted bumper guides as they were called) was not nearly that flexible, but I mounted them on thin sheet steel behind the blade so there was some flex in the base- lasted several years plowing.(never got them wired up). The ones that broke were from me working on the truck, not pushing snow.


----------



## bristolturf (Dec 20, 2008)

the county highway dept by me uses those on a lot of their newer plow set ups, escpeciall the wings too, so then cars driving by can see the wing out becasue you cant always see it. They are nice.


----------



## lawnlandscape (Oct 8, 2009)

They look pretty cool, but also look like just another thing that can break.


----------



## 496 BB (Feb 11, 2010)

Im interested in how they are wired and dont get caught up


----------



## 496 BB (Feb 11, 2010)

vmj;1351477 said:


> i made mine.... just like the look at night. i even put on on back of sander...


Where did you find tubing?


----------



## Rain Man (Feb 20, 2010)

just splice them into the parking lights on your plow lights


----------



## vmj (Nov 17, 2008)

496 BB;1368022 said:


> Where did you find tubing?


Used the reg 2' orange markers u can buy anywhere and put 3/8 led rope lights inside...


----------



## Pinky Demon (Jan 6, 2010)

Rain Man;1351109 said:


> I have a set on my 9'-2" Boss VXT and a set on my wings, they work great!!
> View attachment 103079


How are they holding up when the plow trips?


----------



## Rain Man (Feb 20, 2010)

Pinky Demon;1368325 said:


> How are they holding up when the plow trips?


I have a set on my plow and a set on my Boss wings with a quick connector for the wiring so I just plug them in when the wings are put on. I have never had a problem with them, used them both last year and they look brand-new.


----------

